# (WoT) The Finding of the Dragon OoC Thread- FULL



## Mithreander (Aug 29, 2003)

The Aiel have poured over the Spine or the World to meet the armies of the world head on, and seem to be winning! They have attacked and sacked Cairhein, destroying the city and all the people that they came across. They seemed to be pursuing the rememnants of the Cairheinen army to the base of Dragon mount, where just yesterday, all the nations armies once more faced the aiel... and the aiel started to fall back! It seemed that the tide of war had started to change.

That's when you recieved the summons to the the white tower, something that can not be ignored, especially right here in Tar Valon!

Rogue Gallery

IC Thread


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 29, 2003)

Me, ME!!! 
I have been in two here that have failed and we tried to start another one. I would love to play... either a Borderlander Woodsmen or Armsmen.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 29, 2003)

You got my desire to play a WoT game.  I'll decide on a possible class after we get more attention.  I hope this pans out and works.


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 30, 2003)

I am also interested, Carhainen (sp) noble for me.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 30, 2003)

Well, you know what?  I think I'll have to sign on to this, too.  Dang, this webgaming is addictive. 

No real thoughts on class, I'm thinking of going with an Aes Sedai possibly.  I'll have to dig my book out and read up on the system again, though.  

But count me in.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 30, 2003)

Thank you for your show of interest. I'll place soemthing together in the next few days. I do not have much time until Wednesday, however.

For character creation we'll go with all the races in the core book as well as classes except the aiel and thier specific class. 28 point buy for stats. Max starting wealth.

All of your suggested classes, races, are great!

This will start in Tarvelon, and for wahtever reason, you've been called together by the Amerlin on a confidential mission. You'll have to create a reason why she would think that you would be good for a party that's supposed to find "The Dragon, Reborn", though of course she will not tell you that's her purpose.

If you all can create characters (or at least most of the basics) before anyone else shows an interest, then you are in. Otherwise, if that other person completes their character,then they have a spot... and I'll decide if I want to have more then 4 players.

Adictive? Yes! Trying to keep this moderation has been difficult.


----------



## garyh (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm interested, but I'll give the first respondants a chance to stat up PC's.  If you don't have everyone's PC's by Thursday, I'll toss mine in.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 30, 2003)

I am definately wanting to be a Woodsman or Armsman.  One idea I would like to try out, if possible, is to see this person eventually earn the right to become a Warder for an Aes Sedai.  Defnately human, and either a Midlander or Tar Valoner as background.


----------



## WhatKu (Aug 31, 2003)

Count me as willing to play if everyone else falls over and dies. Or you take more people


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 31, 2003)

Fine... by Thuresday. If there are more then 7 people, then I'll except 8 and run 2 simultanious threads. One in one part of the world the other elsewhere. Might be fun.

We have 6 so far.


----------



## WhatKu (Aug 31, 2003)

Let me see If I get this. If we can get two more people, you will run 2 games with 4 people each. But right now, your only going to run one game with 4 people, and we have two extras?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 1, 2003)

Qaenora 
Wilder 1

*Gender:* Female
*Race:* Human (Midlander)

Str 10, Dex 13, Con 13 
Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 15

*Initiative:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*BAB:* +0
*Attacks:* Dagger +0 melee (1d4, 19-20/x2                    
*AC:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 class bonus)
*Hit Points:* 7
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +7
*Movement:* 30 ft.
*Reputation:* 0
*Skills:* Composure +6 (4/+2), Concentration +3 (2/+1), Handle Animal +4 (4), Heal +5 (3/+2), Profession: farmer +5 (3/+2), Weavesight +4 (4) 
*Feats:* Iron Will, Strong Soul (regional)
*Power Affinities:* Air
*Class Abilities:* Block (fear)
*One Power Talents:* Elementalism
*Weaves Known:* 0 (2/day) - _Light, tool of air, voice of power_; 1 (3/day) - _Arms of air, false wall, harden air_
*Languages:* Common (Midlands)
*Equipment:* Belt pouch, dagger, flint and steel, healer's kit, horse (light), iron pot, peasant's outfit, sack, saddle (riding), trail rations (7 days), waterskin
*Wealth:* 100 mk, 8 sp
*Look/Traits:* 19 years old, 5'2", 108 lbs.  Red hair, blue eyes, calloused hands from helping run the family farm.  
*Background:* Qaenora was born in Tarly's Fork, a small farming village in Ghealdan.  Her mother died when she was still an infant.  She discovered her talent when she was 17, when, on a trip to Jehanna with her father, she was startled by a Whitecloak patrolling the streets.  She reflexively and unknowingly used the One Power, and the Whitecloak's sword flew out of its scabbard, clattering to the ground.  Qaenora and her father managed to hide from the Whitecloaks, who now knew that she was a 'witch', until one day, two years later, they found her family's farm.  Seeing them approach, her father told her to run; the Whitecloaks came to the farm and, not finding Qaenora, interrogated her father about her whereabouts.  But Qaenora didn't look back, and fled into the forests.  She lived on the road for several months before eventually finding her way to Tar Valon, where she'd heard that others with powers like hers could find help.

Although I couldn't figure out how to put it in the background, I figure that the Amyrlin can use this mission as a way to help train her.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 1, 2003)

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/rollsearch.asp There under Kus

Name: Juair din Geln WakeRunner
Gender: Male
Class: Wanderer 1
Backround: Athan'me
Age:19
Height: 5'10
Weight: 137

Stats: Str: 13 (+1) Dex: 16 + (3) Con: 12 (+1) Int: 13 (+1) Wis 8 (-1) Cha: 14 +(2)
BAB: +0
Saves: Fort + 1, Will + 0, Ref + 4
Attacks: Quaterstaff, +1 to attack, 1d6+1 dmg. Dagger, +1 to attack/+4 range, 1d4+1 dmg, 10 ft range. 
AC: 16

Feats: Smooth Tounge (Region), Ambidex
Skills: Hide +5 (2 ranks), Move Silentley +5 (2 ranks), Bluff +6 (4 ranks), Diplomacy +8 (4 ranks), Listen +2 (3ranks), Spot + 2 (3 ranks), Pick Pocket +4 (1 ranks), Gather Information +4 (2 ranks), Intimidate +5 (3 ranks), Open Lock +4 (1 rank), Tumble +5 (2 rank), Profession (Sailor) +3 (4 region ranks), Balance +5 (2 ranks), Jump +2 (1 ranks), Sense Motive +2 (1 rank) Performance +4 (3 ranks: Singing, Dancing, Pan Pipes or WoT Equivlent)

Illicit Barter (+5 To buy Illegal Goods)

Languages: Common (Athan'Me), Common (Tar Valon)

Equipment: 6 Daggers (hidden), Quaterstaff, Water Skin, 5 Days of rations, Backpack,  Light Crossbow, 20 Bolts, Lanteren, Hooded, 3 pints of oil, flint and steel, Whetstone, Belt pouch, Glemans Outfit, 100 mk worth of Jewlrey, Pan Pipes

Money: 15 mks, 4 silver, 8 cp

Description: Wearing a blue long sleeved coat, normaly un buttoned, and white oiled breaches, Juair looks like a normal seafolk. He has 2 daggers hidden in each sleeve, one in his right boot, and one near his neck. He has a quaterstaff made out of a dark wood, and a crossbow of a crossbow of the same type of wood thrown over his back. He wears a few peices of jewlerey, the most valubale being two ivory braclets studded with obsidian. He also has two earings on each ear, all made out of silver. He has a silver necklace wich has a jade medalion on it.

History:Juair was your average sea folk, except getting into a little more trouble then usual, but was great at bartering with folk in the cities for Athan'Me goods. However, during a Trip to Tar'Valon, the boat crashed on the banks of the river. His mother, the Wavemistress, and his father both drowned. His sister and the others all got on various Athan'Me ships. Juair decided to live on the land for a few years, and has been doing odd jobs and leg work ever since. The Armylian decided to trust him with this mission, because he got a small item (probaly a sa'angral, but he dosnt know) from a Tearin Ambasodor for a Brown Sister, and the Ambasodor still thinks he dropped it on the road here.

Personailty:Juair likes to play tricks and jokes, but he is still honest most of the time. He loves good food, and is always willing to try new stuff. He will fight for the Light, and loves adventuring. His main goals for now are winning fame, fortune, and honor in battle. His major longterm goal now is to end up buying a ship, and inviting his old shipmates to it. He came to the White Tower, because he figures that if Aes Sedai cant give him a job that has fame, fortune, honor, and fighting for the Light, who can?


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, since we are posting characters, here is mine (not completely finished, but its a start).

Jurak Benard  
Human male, 19 years old, Woodsman, Midlander

Str:  12  +1
Dex: 16  +3
Con: 12  +1
Int:  10  +0
Wis: 12  +1
Cha: 12  +1

Bab: +1 (melee +2, ranged +4)
Initiative: +3
Defense: 18 (Base +3, Dex +3, +2 armor))
Fort: +2
Ref: +3
Will: +1

Feats: Track (class), Luck of Heroes (region), Latent Sniffer

Proficiencies: Simple and Martial weapons, Light and Medium armor, and shields.

Class Abilities: Nature's Warrior (environment: forest), Track 

Skills: 28 skill points
Climb +5 (4 ranks), Craft: woodcarving +1 (1 rank), Heal +3 (2 ranks), Hide +6 (3 ranks), Jump +4 (3 ranks), Knowledge: nature +3 (3 ranks), Listen +3 (2 ranks), Move Silently +5 (2 ranks), Search +2 (2 ranks), Spot +3 (2 ranks), Wilderness Lore +5 (4 ranks).

Equipment: 
2 daggers 1d4+1 19-20/x2, piercing
Hand axe 1d6+1/x3, slashing
Longsword 1d8+1 19-20/x2, slashing
Longbow (20 arrows) 1d8/x3, 100 ft range increment, piercing.
Leather armor +2 Defense, 0 acp.

Belt pouch, Waterskin (filled), 6 days rations, backpack, 5 torches (in backpack), whetstone, flint and steel, Signet ring (has a symbol that is supposed to represent something about his background, something he doesn't know about; something he wants to find out about), normal travelers outfit w/ standard clothes, cloak w/ hood (dark green), rope (50ft hemp)(connected to side of backpack), mirror (small steel), tobacco w/ pipe.

Current Funds: 25 mk, 9 sp, 7 cp.

If possible, for game development, I would like to take this rather inexperienced young soul and somehow become a Warder for an Aes Sedai, if that is the direction the campaign goes.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh, yes, please do post characters... I'll take time today or tomorrow to lookt hem over.

Cheers.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 3, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> If possible, for game development, I would like to take this rather inexperienced young soul and somehow become a Warder for an Aes Sedai, if that is the direction the campaign goes.




Hmm.  How unusual, I may be aiming to make my character an Aes Sedai eventually.  Funny how things work out like that.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, please do post characters... I'll take time today or tomorrow to lookt hem over.
> 
> Cheers.





 I gotta dig up my WoT book.  Hopefully will have my noble tonight.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 3, 2003)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Hmm.  How unusual, I may be aiming to make my character an Aes Sedai eventually.  Funny how things work out like that.




Thats cool.  I am going to be a woodsman until I somehow meet up with a group of Armsmen and then I might multiclass into that, but it depends on how the game goes.  Right now my character is in a large city for the first time, is amazed by its wonderful sites and intrigued that this powerful woman wants him to go on this quest.  Plus, he sees all the fighters and longs to be one of them, but because of his past and being raised, more or less on a farm and was trained more for wilderness he doesn't think this will be possible.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 3, 2003)

For your characters backgrounds, I will need a reason that the Amrilin thinks she can trust you/use you dependibaly. THis mission is of high secrecy and importance, so she would have to be pretty sure that you would be ones to work for her without any comprimise. If you do not think of something, I will... and you may not like what I do!


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 3, 2003)

Al'korn of Arafellin (Male, 17 years old, Borderlander Armsman)
1st level

STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 14 (+2)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 10 (+0)

Hit Points 12
DEF: 10 +2 (dex) +4 (mailed shirt) +2 (large shield). DEF 18, flat-footed 16, Touch 12
    Unarmored DEF 10 +2 (class) +2 (dex) DEF 14, flat-footed 12, Touch 14
Initiative: +4 [+2 dex +2 Blooded]
Base Attack: +1
Melee +3 to attack, Ranged +3 to attack 
(with Warren Sword +4 to attack, 1d10+2 to damage, two handed 1d10+3)

Fort: +4 (+2 +2)
Reflex: +3 (+1 +2)
Will: +2 (+0 +2)

Feats: 
1st: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Warren Sword); Bonus- Borderlander: Blooded; Bonus- Armsman: Weapon Focus (Warren Sword)

Proficiencies:
All Simple and Martial Weapons
All Armor and Shields

Skills [16pts 1st level; plus Background Skill - Hide (rank) 4]: 
Climb (Str) 2/+4
Craft [weaponsmith] (Int) 2/+2 
Handle Animals (Cha) 4/+4
Hide (Dex) 4/+6
Intimidate (Cha) 4/+4
Jump (Str) 0/+2
Ride (Dex) 4/+6
Spot (Wis) 0/+4 [+2 for Blooded]
Swim (Str) 0/+2

Langauges: Home - Common (Borderlands), Bonus - Common (Midlands)
Background Equipment: Mail Shirt
Additional Equipment (200 marks)
*coming soon 

Background
*coming soon


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 3, 2003)

How many people are we going to do this thing with Mith?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, I've decided to let the 6 of you go in a group, since it does not look like we'll have enough to have to simultanious threads... That is if all the characters are finished.

Cheers.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 4, 2003)

Hmmm...that's going to probably take a day or two to come up with Mith... now I must ask myself why the Amirilin Seat (probably misspelled) chose me for this secret mission.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 4, 2003)

Yup... but if you need help, I can provide something for you... but it will be more of a dark secret that she could reveal that would ruin your characters life, or some other such thing.

Take your time.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2003)

OK, I came up with a possible idea on why the Amyrlin would send me... but I wanna get your opinion on whether it's a good one.  I figure she knows who and where I am, and could turn me over to the Whitecloaks... so I'm more or less forced to comply.  Kinda along the lines of your ideas, likely.

Anyway, what I can't decide is whether the Whitecloaks would even accept the word of who in their view is the head honcho witch.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 5, 2003)

Would this work as a brief background until I get something more detailed worked out:

Somebody who knows somebody else who knows the Amyrilin Seat told her that they know somebody who knows me who knows that I am a good tracker and that they need me for my skills, so they sent somebody to get me for this mission, and right now my character is kind of confused as to who this person is that knows me, how they know me, and why I got picked for this.  Plus, the fact that I'm a Latent Sniffer may also come up as to why I was picked, but that's up to you.

Oh, did I finish my character or are there a few other things I need to do?  

If this background is weak, tell me it is, and then toss me an idea that sounds like it could also work.  I would like him to be a good character and see him really develop.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 5, 2003)

I have to bow out, SORRY!!!!

 I can't find my WoT stuff at all.  Lost it in the last move.

 Again sorry


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 5, 2003)

If you're open for players, I'd like to join. Is it still possable?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 5, 2003)

Sure todd, welcome aboard! Start making you character asap! 

Dagger75... I know how you feel! I'm still looking for mine, and I'm afraid that I'm going to have to replace it, and just for this game, since I have not played it with paper and pen even once since i had gotten the book! Yetch!

ES2... Think on this: Your father has told you that your brother is in the tower right now, training to be a warder. Unfortunately, this is only partially true. He was actually a wilder who was gentled and is being kept alive in the tower. The ammerlin knows this (of course) and has asked you to come down to Tar Valon to help the tower. Now, you really do not want to be associated with the one power. Especially since your mother is a telented Wisdom that can listen to the wind and do many meraculous things. If the tower brought everyones attention to your family with the power, it could spell disaster to everyone.

Of course, the summons held no such threatens, and was only a summons, but you KNOW that they hold the livelyhood of your family in their hands.

Feel free to change smoe/all to fit your purposes.

Andrew: The ammerlin would not go tell them herself, she would have someone they trust tell them. I would push it a little further. If you DO do this, then they will think about adding your name to the novice list. As it is, you would be too old for them to normally concider taking you in now.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 5, 2003)

Is the whole stealing things from nobles for a brown ajah ok? It wouldnt be too hard for me to change it.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 5, 2003)

ya... I suppose, though it depends on how that whole transaction went. Someone who steals is inharently less trustworthy. What made you do it? Why did they trust you in the first place? 

All you basically did was transfer the trust issue to the past with no explination... I would like the explination.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 6, 2003)

what about this:  Let's say the white tower was hearing a rumor (a vicious rumor) that a person that looks like me in the area I live was a male channeler, and when they went looking for that person they found me instead.  Upon my capture, they found out that I had no channeling powers at all, but instead of just letting me go, they require me to go on a mission for them.  Either I accept, or something else happens to me (although as to what that is, I don't know).  

As for more background, I was thinking I could be an only child raised by a single father (or mother), and one of them died while I was a child.  It could be that they can help me find out how, or what, killed the one that died but only if I help them accomplish this mission of theirs.  They could be lying, or they could be telling the truth.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok, heres how the whole thing happend

It had been a few weeks since he had gotten a job, and his reserve funds were near dry. Decideding to double his efforts, Juair went to someone who knew someone he knew. This person arranged a meeting with a woman (obviously Aes Sedai by her apperance), who gave her name as Tarya. She questioned him for a few hours on how an Athan'Me managed to be on dry land for a few months, and Athan'Me society. Juair was payed well for his time, and when he was getting up to leave, the woman mointed him back. She said a certin Tearin Lord, Lord Lebash. At the mention of the name, Juair started. He explained to the Aes Sedai, that shortly after being ship wrecked, this same Lord had refused him and his sisters food or shelter, and refused to give them so much as a mark. Juair had cursed his name, since Athan'Me tend to help nearly everyone (except Aes Sedai wanting passage, due to some things best kept secret). This Tarya Sedai wanted him to "retrive" a small ivory necklace set with saphires. Aparently it was very important to the Aes Sedai, but Juair took the hint that inquiring too much might be a bad idea. Deciding that if this Lord Lebash was a theif as well as a horrible person, it was only fair that he took the blow of losing this necklace. Juair used his stealth and guile to retrive the necklace, and covered his tracks. The Aes Sedai thanked him, and said she may contact him later, under a diffrent name, since this was an assumed one. Just as Juair seemed to be down and out again, a messanger came, with summons to see the Armylin.


That good enough? Oh, and I left the Aes Sedai and the Lord for you to flesh out, in case you ever needed someone to try and kill me later. Who dosnt love a good death threat?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 6, 2003)

*Mira Al'Nir*

Midlander Inate (Accepted) Level1

*Str:* 10
*Dex:* 14 +2
*Con:* 12 +1
*Int:* 15 +2
*Wis:* 14 +2
*Cha:* 10

*HP:* 5
*Defence:* 14
*Speed:* 30
*Initiative:* 2

*Melee:* +0
*Ranged:* +2

*Fort:* +3
*Ref:* +3
*Will:* +5

*Skills:* Concentration +5, Heal +6, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (Age of Legends) +3, KNowledge (Arcana) +3, Knowledge (Blight) +3, Knowledge (History) +3, Ride +6, Sence Motive +6, Weavesight +10

*Abilities/Feats:* Bullheaded, Extra Affinity (Air), Power-Heightened Sences, Weavesight

*Languages:* Common (Midlands, Borderlands, Cairhien)

*One Power Talents:* Elementalism

*One Power Affinities: *Spirit, Air

*Weaves:* _(4-0; 3-1st)_ Arms of Air, Light, Tool of Air, Harden Air, Delve, Heal, Trace, Harness the Wind

*Equipment:* Light Horse, Healer's Kit, Club _(+0 melee 1d6 dam, x2 crit)_, Dagger _(+0 melee 1d4 dam, 19-20/x2 crit)_, , Backpack, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Map Case, Chalk (5), Ink, Ink Pen, Hooded Lantern, Small Mirror, Parchment (5), Playing Cards, Belt Pouch (2), Rations (10),Rope (silk), Signal Whistle, Waterskin, Traveler's Outfit, Saddlebags; 57mk, 4sp

*Story:* Ok I'm no writer...So I'll summarize. Mira Lived in a small village between two Rivers and Tar Valon. A number of years ago an Aes Sedi came to the village, noted her big sister, Alise, and took her to the tower.  A few years later an Aes Sedai returned and tested Mira, and took _her_ to the tower. She saw very little of her Big sister there, Mira was too busy!

After a (relativly) short time Mira took the Accepted test. I won't go into details (Because I haven't fully developed them yet) But the tests involved Mira, Alise, the Black Ajah, and the Dragon Reborn.

After the test, before she sould confront her sister about what she saw, Alise disapeared. All her questioning of the other sisters was met with half-truths and pointed 'business for full sisters, not for Accepted' sniffs huffs and shawl adjusting.

One could imagine that this could be a reason that the Amrylin summoned her to her office that day...?

Is this good?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 8, 2003)

*ES2*: But the Three Oaths prevent them from lying . Okay, the back ground is fine... and I know what happened to your father, who died when you were very young.

*whatku* Now that i can work with... infact plots and subplots are just popping in my head. It's good to be GM.

*Todd*: Very good background, though I may add some more detail to flesh it out, unless you ahve something specific. I'll more then likely do it during the game, because I tend to think of things on the spot, rather then in chunks. Good to have you aboard!

*EVERYONE*: I found my book this weekend (much rejoicing) and will go over your characters either today or tomorrow, and start the thread the following day, if there were no issues.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 8, 2003)

Kewl... I think one thing to remember though is that you either get your DEF bonus for your class OR the DEF bonus from armor... not both unless you are a 3rd level armsmen. Just an FYI as I think I have seen that a couple of time. NOT rules-lawyer honest 
I am looking forward to this game, should be fun


----------



## ES2 (Sep 8, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> Kewl... I think one thing to remember though is that you either get your DEF bonus for your class OR the DEF bonus from armor... not both unless you are a 3rd level armsmen. Just an FYI as I think I have seen that a couple of time. NOT rules-lawyer honest
> I am looking forward to this game, should be fun




Duh!!!  *slaps self in head*  No wonder my AC was so high to start with.  

Well, I guess I shall have to change that then.  I will when we post the characters into their own Rogue's Gallery (if we have one).


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 8, 2003)

We will have a rogues gallery thread, but not until after I start to approve characters... any day now.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## firstborne (Sep 8, 2003)

I know this is kind of last-minute, but do you suppose you could squeeze one more in?  I've got an idea for a character, and would live to play in a sane WoT game.  (The only other person besides myself who'll run it at home is a little nuts.  Lots of fades, Black Ajah, that sort of thing.  It never ends.)


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 8, 2003)

Can't say I'll be any better... but you're free to throw up a character for this game... if you think you can have it ready by the end of tomorrow. That's when I'm planning on starting.

Cheers!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 9, 2003)

Speaking of Ajahs, are you using the rules from the Under the Dragon's Banner netbook for the different ones?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 9, 2003)

I garentee that as soon as I get that book I will! As it is right now, since no one is in any ajahs right now... well, that's GM's knowledge.


----------



## firstborne (Sep 9, 2003)

I'll be sure to get something up right quick.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 9, 2003)

I've come up with so many background options I don't know exactly which mine is.  Mith, you seem to be really on top of all of this minor confusion going on, can you give it back to me in a good paragraph or two what we finally agreed upon so when this game starts I will already know my character is in some deep, deep *uh oh* type stuff with the white tower....errrr.....I mean, my character will be politely asked and paid for a job well done, yeah, thats it.  

I just want to see this game take off, it has potential.  And if that means that part of my background has some secret to it that my character doesn't know about, well, that's why its a secret, isn't it.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 11, 2003)

*Qaenora*

Okay, here we go! First character, is by Andrew D Gable... COme on down! With him is the Beautiful Qaenora, a wilder from Tarly's Fork in Ghealdan, who is on the 'list' of wanted people by the Whitecloaks! This 19 year old red head enjoys dancing, laughing and riding horses! HEre are a list of her issues: 
You have 4 too many skill points (The regional skill points replace the human race bonus skill points).
Concentration is based off of Constitution (it's listed wrong under wilder, but is correct under the skill description), so should only be a +5
Invert is a lost skill, and can not be learned until it's rediscovery.
 You get to cast 2 0 level and 3 1st level weaves, not 6 and 5.

Next up will be WhatKu with Juair din Geln WakeRunner! Stay tuned!


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 11, 2003)

I rather enjoy the Price is Right. Rember, Neuter your pet.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 11, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Concentration is based off of Constitution (it's listed wrong under wilder, but is correct under the skill description), so should only be a +5




Fixed stuff, so all should be okay now: but how do you figure +5?  2 ranks plus +1 Con modifier should come out to +3.  Unless there's something I'm not seeing; I'm not 100% familiar with WOT, so I could have missed something.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 11, 2003)

Oops, sorry on that concentration thing. i was looking at your composure ranks when I wrote that (I think). Everything looks good now, thanks!

I'll be starting on Juair din Geln WakeRunner shortly... Sorry for the delay guys, I'm going as quickly as possible.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

no prob mith, we forgive ya (as long as ya don't kill us off in the first couple weeks, or else we just might have ta do sumthin 'bout it).


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 11, 2003)

Let's have a warm welcome to WhatKu, come on down! With WhatKu, comes the grounded Atha'an miere, Juair din Geln WakeRunner! This smooth talking, dagger flinging, Wanderer has a couple of things that show up as needing tweeking those are: 
He was created with 30 character points rather then 28 (a 16 takes 10 points, not 8. to get from 14 to 15 takes 2 point and again 2 points form 15 to 16)
 He would have a +1 will save instead of +0
 You are shy 2 skill points and preform should be a +5 rather then a +4
 Your character could not know common(Tar Valon). It's not an option for an Atha'an Miere.
 A slight problem with your background. At this point in history, Atha'an Miere very rarely visited Tar Valon except to drop off a girl to be tested to stave off the Aes Sedai's curiousity from their Windfinders. That will need to be changed, or embelished.

That's it so far!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 11, 2003)

*Jural Benard*

Next up is ES2, a new comer to the boards (much like myself) and with him today he brings Jural Benard, a 19-year-old Woodsman from the midlands (exactly where is unknown, but will be soon!). Let’s put him under scrutiny, and see what we can find! Okay, here we go: 
 His armor class is wrong. He can have either the defensive bonus, or the armor bonus, but not both unless he’s a 3rd level Armsman. He would have a defense of 15 in leather, or 16 with nothing (I’d pick nothing)!
 Your saving throws should be one higher from Luck of Heroes feat.
 Your longbow should be a two river’s longbow (which would cost you nothing, being it’s a background bonus)
  Here is the background for your character (Please forgive me, but I spent about 5 minutes thinking on this): 
Jural was going through the woods, hunting some foul, when he was ambushed! $ Aes Sedai surrounded him, gagged him with Air and rushed him back to Tar Valon. He was not treated very nicely, and was pushed for a very long time on horse back until they reached the White Tower. They then went through a ceremony where 13 sisters surrounded you and after it was complete, and looked you over, they left, leaving you in a cell.

You will meet the Amerilin for the first time in the game thread. It will be played out. Like I have said in the past, I think best when forced to.

As for you having a single parent, the other killed, that’s fine.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 11, 2003)

*RG Thread*

HERE is the Rogue Gallery thread that I promised you. Please place your completed characters there.

Thanks!


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 12, 2003)

Fixed everything and posted it in the RG. Dropped 2 pts from cha, and dropped 2 skill ranks from balance. Hmmmm.... mabey his sister could channel, and they were taking her there? That could open up some nice possibilites if she went to the tower after the crash, including on how the Brown Ajah heard of him. What do you think mith?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 12, 2003)

Sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 14, 2003)

Should I place my character in the Rogues Gallery? I've been waiting on word from you for the OK, but haven;t heard anything in a few days so I'd thought I'd post here.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 14, 2003)

Todd, my friend, I promise to get to it tomorrow morning. If you are ocnfident about the character, then feel free to! If I find something that's wrong, you can always change it there!

Thanks, and I'm sorry for the delay!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

*Todd*

Nothing wrong that I can see, thanks!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

Who have I missed? Anyone? Are we ready to start this thread? What are we waiting for? *Sees all the fingers pointing to him* Really, me? Well, if I did not miss anyone, then I'll start the game thread on the 'morrow!


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 17, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Who have I missed? Anyone? Are we ready to start this thread? What are we waiting for? *Sees all the fingers pointing to him* Really, me? Well, if I did not miss anyone, then I'll start the game thread on the 'morrow!





Mememememe 

I'm still hear... quite but standing by!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

*Sen Udo-Mal 
*

Hide is neither a class skill or a background skill. However Move Silently is, so you may want to look into that one.
 Warren's sword is a warders sword
Your intellegence does not allow you to pickup any extra languages, so your character should only have COmmon (Borderlander)
 Other then the rest of your equipment and background, you're good to go!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

I've created the IC there here:

IC Thread

Go ahead and start posting... As the introduction states, you are in Tar Valon (for whatever reason) and just recieved a message from the White Tower... and it was delivered by an Accepted! (which most of you would not be able to distinguish froman Aes Sadia)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 17, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> *Sen Udo-Mal
> *
> 
> Hide is neither a class skill or a background skill. However Move Silently is, so you may want to look into that one.
> ...





Hide is not? Weird I must have got them mixed up. My book is at home so I will have to look at it then but I trust ya  I will change it to Move Silent
As for Warren sword... my spelling is bad at times 
D'oh forgot about INT 
I will have equip & backgroup up tomorrow morning!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

Thank you Sen Udo-Mal.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 17, 2003)

Wait, so this is Pre-Book time? As in, this is when Rand was born on the dragonmount?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup... that a problem (though this is a mirror world of the book, and may be completely different though at the moment they are exactly alike)?

As the accepted ( I know that you editted that away) they do lack the ageless look, but only those closely associated with the tower recognize a sister by that look. Others are ussually more concerned with staying away from them then noting their simularities. Note the two rivers' folks reactions to Moiraine Damodred. None of them realized who she was until she showed them. The same with the majority of you.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 17, 2003)

Your right. I always forget that most of the chars past book one know what an Aes Sedai SHOULD look like.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

Seriously though, is the time period an issue?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 17, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> I've created the IC there here:
> 
> As the introduction states, you are in Tar Valon (for whatever reason) and just recieved a message from the White Tower... and it was delivered by an Accepted!




Was this me or someone I know?

I assumed I was in the tower already.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

Someone else, though you recieved a message as well by an acepted. Maybe not that unusual for you, but it would be for the others. 

Yes, you would start in the tower already.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 18, 2003)

sorry I have been delayed on posting my stuff... I am seriously sick today and trying to keep my head from exploding (I fell like I am swiming in cotten right now with all the med ) any way I will try and get part of it done today promise


----------



## ES2 (Sep 18, 2003)

Those Aes Sedai are devious, I'll give them that.  Reverse psychology works.  My character isn't too happy right now, and he has good reason to be somewhat pissed, ya know.    This is fun, and unusual.  I never started a game locked in a cell.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm glad you like it so far! Thanks!


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 19, 2003)

Does the exsucse of "Sorrynotimetotalkbeensummonedbytheseatofthetoweryaknowthanksbye" work on Warder guards?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 19, 2003)

Works for me! (But I'm not a warder)


----------



## ES2 (Sep 20, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, am I in the room waiting for the Amerilin Seat also with everybody else?  That wasn't really clear in the IC message.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 22, 2003)

Sure, why not (Sorry, yes, you are taken there to the keeper with another person)


----------



## ES2 (Sep 23, 2003)

All those snobby-wannabe-know-it-all-witch-aes-sedai-and-their-conniving-secrets are on my bad side right now.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

Do I need to move this one allong at a faster pace?


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 25, 2003)

Whatever. Im waiting for the right moment to make more wiscracks about how great freinds we are already. We get along like a well oiled wheel. Hooray for Teamwork! Or not....


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

Humm, well at least it's realistic... I suppose.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 25, 2003)

Its good. It adds flavor. If everyone was all "we love eachother" it would be kind lame. I like it.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey just an FYI *Sen Udo-Mal* here... for some reason I can't log on with that account right now (well for the last two weeks)... I have contacted Morrus but no reply 

Anyway I wanted to say sorry and that I have been here just could not post (I am using my old account). Would you mind if I started Posting as Karl Green until the Sen Udo-Mal account is working again??


----------



## ES2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I think I'm doing rather well playing a character that's been kidnapped, sent to a prison, had a ritual performed on, and gets no answers that he likes... he should be upset at the whole world.  I'm sure, in time, he'll calm down enough to be able to think rationally.

He was just picking at the woman Accepted because right now he just hates Aes Sedai for ruining his life...in time he should get over it.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 1, 2003)

Karl Green (aka: Sen Udo-Mal) post how as who you want (or can, in this instance), but post! If you are not the true player and the true player says nothing, then to me you are. 

So yes, please do post!

ES2: Fine and dandy, but I'm almost temted to have your character thrown back into the cell to 'make sure that all of the taint had been cleared, afterall'.


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 7, 2003)

Grrr Sen Udo-Mal and Karl Green here. It would seem my work security is up or something as each time I leave the board I can't log back on again. I have tried multiple times, different things, saved my cookies, etc and still no luck. This is way frustating and I really want to post and all...

Anyway I will post as Green Karl today and see what happens tomorrow. I HOPE that I can post at work as I almost never log on at home (my wife thinks I spend to much time on the computer at work and does not like me on the computer at home... something to do with spending time with her  )

Again Mithreander I am really sorry. I want to post every days but if this happens again I am not sure what to do


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 10, 2003)

And I had LOADS of work that kept me busy this whole week, and I appologize to every one!


----------

